# 2ND II NONE MODEL CAR CLUB



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

uffin:







:biggrin:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh yeah, I'm diggin' this right here!!


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice work but check to see if your camera has a macro setting. It will help the pictures come out clearer.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 24 2010, 02:51 PM~17877859
> *Nice work but check to see if your camera has a macro setting. It will help the pictures come out clearer.
> *


cool thanks for the tip but i got to ask u work for one hour photo lol :dunno:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice builds


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by downlow82_@Jun 24 2010, 07:12 PM~17878776
> *cool thanks for the tip but i got to ask u work for one hour photo lol :dunno:
> *


Naw, the better the picture, the better the build looks.  You put a lot of work in on these and you want it to show.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Super nice builds dogg!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Are those just glued in position, or do they actually hinge....???


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

damn those r sum bad ass rides downlo82  great werk on them :wow:


----------



## kymdlr (Apr 30, 2009)

Them camaro's are different, never seen a camaro done up like that before.


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kymdlr_@Jun 24 2010, 08:29 PM~17880371
> *Them camaro's are different, never seen a camaro done up like that before.
> *


x2


----------



## cobra98 (Jan 26, 2010)

WOW! Great looking rides bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kymdlr_@Jun 24 2010, 08:29 PM~17880371
> *Them camaro's are different, never seen a camaro done up like that before.
> *


x3


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 24 2010, 06:55 PM~17879531
> *Are those just glued in position, or do they actually hinge....???
> *


Was wonderin the same thing... Either way, those are real nice builds...


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kymdlr_@Jun 24 2010, 08:29 PM~17880371
> *Them camaro's are different, never seen a camaro done up like that before.
> *


x305


----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)

sup HOMIE u got sum good pic's yesterday 4 ur POST.... :h5: 2 THE TOP


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

yea this 59 is for my homie baby ray....


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

sick rides homie


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

sick rides.. keep them coming..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by downlow82_@Jun 26 2010, 10:49 PM~17895705
> *yea this 59 is for my homie baby ray....
> 
> 
> ...


sum sick rides in here... i like this one!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by downlow82_@Jun 26 2010, 10:15 PM~17895876
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn does this one bumper check with them extended a arms :biggrin: 

seen your builds at nnl


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jun 24 2010, 07:55 PM~17880090
> *damn those r sum bad ass rides downlo82   great werk on them :wow:
> *


thanks just tryin to do a little somthen, all of the cars you see here has been built years ago ill have some of my latest posted soon


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by downlow82_@Jun 28 2010, 10:16 PM~17912586
> *thanks  just tryin to do a little somthen, all of the cars you see here has been built years ago ill have some of my latest posted soon
> *


i know homie you always got alot of detailed rides see you at the next show and thanks for posting


----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)

2 THE TOP :: :uh:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tone64_@Jun 30 2010, 01:10 PM~17927793
> *2 THE TOP :: :uh:
> *


whats goin on big tone cant wait to see the other pics u did for me thanks homes you have been a big help dogg


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 28 2010, 06:00 PM~17910413
> *damn does this one bumper check with them extended a arms  :biggrin:
> 
> seen your builds at nnl
> *


bumper check lol yea u see my 4 kids dont u :cheesy:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tone64_@Jun 30 2010, 01:10 PM~17927793
> *2 THE TOP :: :uh:
> *


im ready to get that paint homie :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downlow82_@Jun 28 2010, 08:16 PM~17912586
> *thanks  just tryin to do a little somthen, all of the cars you see here has been built years ago ill have some of my latest posted soon
> *


----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)

Sup homie here is a few pic's of ur model's


----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by downlow82_@Jul 6 2010, 12:08 PM~17973923
> *whats goin on big tone cant wait to see the other pics u did for me thanks homes you have been a big help dogg
> *


 :h5: :420:


----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by downlow82_@Jul 6 2010, 12:16 PM~17973988
> *im ready to get that paint homie :0
> *


 :yes: :run: :sprint:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

How come you don't answer any questions...I give you props and say that I really like your stuff, but I asked if you hinge everything. These builds are very modified and I wanted to know how you pull off the hinges?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

rides are lookin' good fellas!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 7 2010, 06:24 PM~17987156
> *How come you don't answer any questions...I give you props and say that I really like your stuff, but I asked if you hinge everything.  These builds are very modified and I wanted to know how you pull off the hinges?
> *


hey mike thur probaly just be glued on only :happysad: i could be wrong too


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

the green 53 and black gass house are on point


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

all bad azz rides here! :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 24 2010, 09:43 PM~17881147
> *Was wonderin the same thing... Either way, those are real nice builds...
> *


yea i have some that or hinged but most of the ones u see here or glued


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 28 2010, 10:34 PM~17913407
> *i know homie you always got alot of detailed rides see you at the next show and thanks for posting
> *


cool thanks for checkin my style hit me up the next time you see me at the nnl show :wow:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jul 7 2010, 07:24 PM~17987156
> *How come you don't answer any questions...I give you props and say that I really like your stuff, but I asked if you hinge everything.  These builds are very modified and I wanted to know how you pull off the hinges?
> *


sorry homes im not on line 24/7 but to answer your question most of what u see here or glued give me time to post more of my rides up i do have some that or hinged or better yet come down to one of the nnl shows im there almost every year i can only show u my style of buildin better then i can tell u


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 7 2010, 11:37 PM~17989796
> *the green 53 and black gass house are on point
> *


thanks my homie im just tryin to keep up wit the big doggs :uh:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 7 2010, 10:41 PM~17989400
> *hey mike thur probaly just be glued on only  :happysad: i could be wrong too
> *


yea your right homes most of them or glued :biggrin:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tone64_@Jun 30 2010, 01:10 PM~17927793
> *2 THE TOP :: :uh:
> *


thanks big tone for postin my cars im gettin alot of hits from other builders look what youve started now i want to bring out rides that no one ever seen befor one homie ask if i glue or hinge i fill the need to show them i have been there done that you fill me i cant have some one thinkin i just glue parts together so when u have time for another photo shoot i need to the homies i have builds that or hinged also :biggrin:


----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by downlow82_@Jul 11 2010, 03:30 PM~18018726
> *thanks big tone for postin my cars im gettin alot of hits from other builders look what youve started now i want to bring out rides that no one ever  seen befor one homie ask if i glue or hinge i fill the need to show them i have been there done that you fill me i cant have some one thinkin i  just glue parts together so when u have time for another photo shoot i need to the homies i have builds that or hinged also :biggrin:
> *


ok HOMIE....


----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)

THANXS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 24 2010, 06:39 PM~17879348
> *Super nice builds dogg!!!
> *


thank homie


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

YOU GOT SOME MADD SKILLZ!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tone64_@Aug 24 2010, 05:20 PM~18396436
> *ok HOMIE....
> *


whats up homie i see u posted your ride up looks nice we have to do an make over soon im not really fillin the way it set we need to lock it up what u think hit me back :uh:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Aug 30 2010, 12:58 PM~18441990
> *YOU GOT SOME MADD SKILLZ!!! :nicoderm:
> *


thanks  :biggrin:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 7 2010, 11:37 PM~17989796
> *the green 53 and black gass house are on point
> *


thanks homes i have another glass house that ive had for some time all it needs is rims but never got around to puttin them on but ill be postin it soon so check it out let me know what u think  :wow: :0


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tone64_@Jun 30 2010, 01:10 PM~17927793
> *2 THE TOP :: :uh:
> *


  :uh: :happysad: :cheesy: :wow:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jun 27 2010, 11:23 AM~17898563
> *sick rides homie
> *


tryin to keep up wit the big doggs :biggrin:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 24 2010, 02:42 PM~17877776
> *Oh yeah, I'm diggin' this right here!!
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cobra98_@Jun 24 2010, 09:20 PM~17880900
> *WOW! Great looking rides bro. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sneekyg909_@Aug 30 2010, 12:58 PM~18441990
> *YOU GOT SOME MADD SKILLZ!!! :nicoderm:
> *


im tryin homie its cats out there doin the damn thang im tryin to keep up :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

need new pics big dawg


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by downlow82_@Jun 24 2010, 02:44 PM~17877793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Some sick ass skill you got homie what kinda car is this one any more pics of it?


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jun 28 2010, 04:29 PM~17909419
> *sick rides.. keep them coming..
> *


right on big dogg ill do my best :happysad:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Aug 31 2010, 04:53 PM~18453929
> *Some sick ass skill you got homie what kinda car is this one any more pics of it?
> *


its a 98 lex yeah i have more pic ill post them soon as my homie fined the time


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Aug 31 2010, 04:37 PM~18453814
> *need new pics big dawg
> *


iknow big homie if i new how to post my rides up it will be a done deal pimp


----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)

got sum pics of ur work HOMIE....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tone64_@Aug 31 2010, 08:15 PM~18454546
> *got sum pics of ur work HOMIE....
> 
> 
> ...


nice work man...all them cars in the one pic look real.


----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Aug 31 2010, 03:53 PM~18453929
> *Some sick ass skill you got homie what kinda car is this one any more pics of it?
> *


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

nnL SHOW? IF YOU HAVE NOT WON ANYTHING YET? IT LOOKS LIKE ITS ONLY
A MATTER OF TIME BEFORE YOU DO... YOU ARE A BAD DUDE..THE RADICALS
ARE RADICAL.. I LIKE THE TRADITIONALS THE BEST.. THAT FIRST 59,,
WAS SO VERY BEAUTIFUL, AND THE BLUE MONTE....,,,


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

All I can say is...


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 24 2010, 02:51 PM~17877859
> *Nice work but check to see if your camera has a macro setting. It will help the pictures come out clearer.
> *


hey homie thanks for that tip on my camera shots they come out alot better outside so check them out see what u think :happysad:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 1 2010, 02:56 AM~18458399
> *nnL SHOW? IF YOU HAVE NOT WON ANYTHING YET?  IT LOOKS LIKE ITS ONLY
> A MATTER OF TIME BEFORE YOU DO...  YOU ARE A BAD DUDE..THE RADICALS
> ARE RADICAL.. I LIKE THE TRADITIONALS THE BEST.. THAT FIRST 59,,
> ...


thanks homie i also like the og style of lowriders but you know most of the rides ive built i have givin away or sold i have afew that my girl made me keep but i just build them, oh and by the way that blue ride is a regal i havent post the blue monte up yet thanks again  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :wow:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 31 2010, 06:18 PM~18454568
> *nice work man...all them cars in the one pic look real.
> *


thanks homie if only i had the money lol  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by downlow82_@Aug 30 2010, 01:22 PM~18442266
> *  :uh:  :happysad:  :cheesy:  :wow:
> *


i was high and you know this man....  :biggrin:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by downlow82_@Aug 31 2010, 05:01 PM~18453993
> *its a 98 lex yeah i have more pic ill post them soon as my homie fined the time
> *


im sorry i mint 89 lex :uh:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by downlow82_@Aug 31 2010, 05:01 PM~18453993
> *its a 98 lex yeah i have more pic ill post them soon as my homie fined the time
> *


my sorry it a 89 lex :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)

2ND II NONE


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

dope!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by downlow82_@Sep 1 2010, 11:43 AM~18459963
> *hey homie thanks for that tip on my camera shots they come out alot better outside so check them out see what u think :happysad:
> *


Yeah, you get down with it!!


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tone64_@Sep 1 2010, 03:04 PM~18462557
> *2ND II NONE
> 
> 
> ...


right on t for postin my rides up lookin good homie :wow:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Sep 1 2010, 03:13 PM~18462628
> *dope!!
> *


thanks, im gettin ready to do another 64 off the frame for my homie called down4life :wow:


----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)

car s by downlow82 :biggrin:


----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tone64_@Nov 2 2010, 12:58 AM~18964737
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: you been busy homie


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Nov 2 2010, 04:21 AM~18965150
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  you been busy homie
> *


Yeah he has, alot of nice builds bro !


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 2 2010, 03:04 PM~18965754
> *Yeah he has, alot of nice builds bro !
> *


x-2


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 2 2010, 07:04 AM~18965754
> *Yeah he has, alot of nice builds bro !
> *


thanks homie


----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)

:thumbsup: :420: :420: :420: :420: 2 THE TOP....


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

nice :wow:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

puttin in work!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 2 2010, 08:04 AM~18965754
> *Yeah he has, alot of nice builds bro !
> *


ya i check them out when he goes to nnl


----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)

thanx's Homie....


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tone64_@Nov 20 2010, 02:26 PM~19119023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMEBOY! :thumbsup:


----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)

all car's on z post done by down low....


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Nov 20 2010, 03:27 PM~19119029
> *NICE HOMEBOY!  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie much luv   :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving to 2ND II NONE MODEL CAR CLUB from ................


----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tone64_@Nov 8 2010, 06:26 PM~19020112
> *:thumbsup:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420: 2 THE TOP....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 24 2010, 05:23 PM~19155273
> *Happy Thanksgiving to 2ND II NONE MODEL CAR CLUB from ................
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie merryxmas to u and yours :0  :wow:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

nice builds homie..just gotta work on your hinging skills and it will make your building 100% better if they were all able to close up..but besides that they are all g..nice work


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tone64_@Nov 20 2010, 06:26 PM~19119023
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:wow: :wow: That is nice. :wow: :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Merry xmas and a happy new year from the D2S and Rollerz family. :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

<span style=\'color:green\'>To all of the 2ND II None M.C.C. Fam !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>

























from Trendsetta, his family, and the guys over at the Aztec House of Paints !


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

to the homies from 2nd II none








from bigdogg


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Dec 22 2010, 07:16 PM~19397813
> *nice builds homie..just gotta work on your hinging skills and it will make your building 100% better if they were all able to close up..but besides that they are all g..nice work
> *


hey homie i know all about hinging my builds i have more then a few that or and just to get my point across i build for myself not for anyone like u how ever u our an by the way look at some of them builds again home boy  :0


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

View attachment 325761
View attachment 325763
View attachment 325768
View attachment 325775
View attachment 325780
View attachment 325785
View attachment 325789
View attachment 325791


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Lookin good in here!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

sick rides homie much props! :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

thanks homie ill post more soon


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

OFDatTX said:


> sick rides homie much props! :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


X2 ! :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice idea with the SSR bed on the bomb!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Scur-rape-init said:


> Lookin good in here!!


X2 THIS STUFF IS GOOD..


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

OFDatTX said:


> sick rides homie much props! :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:





Trendsetta 68 said:


> X2 ! :thumbsup:


X3 :thumbsup::nicoderm: i'll b keep'n my eye on dis thread:drama:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

downlow82 said:


>


YO,I LIKE THIS.IT'S DIFFERENT


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

tone64 said:


> thanx's Homie....


DAMN-CRISTINE CAR WITH D'S.HELL YEAH


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> nice idea with the SSR bed on the bomb!


looks like the RO bomb truck


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

cars


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

cars2


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

cars3


----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)

2 THE TOP ....


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

downlow82 said:


> cars3


ROLLIN DEEP IN THIS HOLE.DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I LIKE THESE RIDES,AWEREADY

2ND TO NONE GOT MY ATTENTION BIG TIME.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

TINGOS said:


> ROLLIN DEEP IN THIS HOLE.DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I LIKE THESE RIDES,AWEREADY
> 
> 2ND TO NONE GOT MY ATTENTION BIG TIME.


x2. a lot of dope shit in here! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

*fuckin sickkkk work man *


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

U guys have some killer builds here. Keep'em.coming. Im keeping my eye on this thread


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

thanks homie's i still have alot more to post


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

tone64 said:


> thanx's Homie....


clean bomb


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

hey tone i have them pics already on page 7


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

cars 3


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

builds r all off da hook...keep up da good work. :wow::thumbsup:


----------



## Mendy404 (Jun 26, 2011)

It was a nice one & it's like ancient model.we can promote this with modern technology.
Then I think it will be a new invention.....


----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)

downlow82 said:


> hey tone i have them pics already on page 7


Shit Homie it's All Good .they all clean .


----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)

tone64 said:


> all car's on z post done by down low....


Sup HOMIE ....


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

car


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

sorry guys my bros 76 olds 98 is not an model i was thinking i was putting it in car club


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

model cars


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

model cars 2


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

mc3


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

mc4


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

mc5


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

mc6


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

mc7


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

mc8


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

it aint always about impalas you got eclectic tastes i like that:thumbsup:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

excellent work bro


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

thanks still have more to post guys


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

thanks,i see u down2scale 
 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

what's up Ronald 


your homie still in it


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

model cars


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

model cars


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

model cars


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice Builds...:thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

model cars


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

model cars


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

model cars


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

model cars


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

model cars


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

model cars


----------



## lagrande (Aug 11, 2010)

I need I price on a 83 chevy short bed pm me with price thanks


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

Model Car's


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

damm thats alot of nice cars... to many to comment on... that 70's rivi is tha shit. Im gonna go with white on a 57 myself..
the rag corvair is super clean... the copper 58 looks almost diecast... alot hot shit in hear...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

damm thats alot of nice cars... to many to comment on... that 70's rivi is tha shit. Im gonna go with white on a 57 myself..
the rag corvair is super clean... the copper 58 looks almost diecast... alot hot shit in hear...


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

model cars


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

cars


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

damn now thats what you call a model room lol. builds look great man


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

crxlowrider said:


> damn now thats what you call a model room lol. builds look great man


x2


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

lol yeah well we still have alot more to post


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

sneekyg909 said:


> Nice Builds...:thumbsup:


thanks homie i think the pics could have been shot a little better


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

sneekyg909 said:


> Nice Builds...:thumbsup:


thanks homie i think the pics could have been shot a little better


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

lagrande said:


> I need I price on a 83 chevy short bed pm me with price thanks


83 chevy s10?


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Now thats model cars so many clean ass cars need 2 cut 1


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

model cars


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

model cars


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

model car


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

model cars


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

model cars


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

model cars


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

This Benz was done for a very good friend ,well that friend has passed on, Flyn High wit no more life to give ) R.I.P to my homie Smoke Da Villan


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

Flyn High


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

Flyn High R.I.P Homie


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

that benz is nice


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> that benz is nice


thank's homie good lookn out:thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

77 monte


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

77monte


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

77monte


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

sorry homie's the lighting was bad, or it was just to much light when i took photo's of the monte ill try to do better lol


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

Esoteric said:


> looks like the RO bomb truck


yeah that is where i got the idea from,an i got to say it was a lot of work:biggrin:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ndllNone m.c.c


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ndllNone m.c.c


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ndllNone m.c.c


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

the monte carlo and caddy is just a little to dirty


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

TTT FOR SOME TOP NOTCH WORK AND SICK ASS RIDES


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Top quality work up in here!! I ESPECIALLY dig your '77 Monte!


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


> Top quality work up in here!! I ESPECIALLY dig your '77 Monte!


hey homie nice ride like that color:thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

DEUCES76 said:


> TTT FOR SOME TOP NOTCH WORK AND SICK ASS RIDES


thanks homes, i need to post them up a little better some of the pics or not to cool but im getting the hang of it


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

DR.Y, is gettin down wit 2ndllNone:thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

thank's tone for sendin me the pic of the caddy :thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

my 10 year old grandson first build with a little help from the club:thumbsup:


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

downlow82 said:


> my 10 year old grandson first build with a little help from the club:thumbsup:


 Kleen car bro what kind is it?


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Kleen car bro what kind is it?


its a 1937 chevy convert 1/32 scale just a little some then a 10 year old can work with it doesnt have very many parts for a kid his age to put together


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

downlow82 said:


> model cars


 A HOMIE PLEASE TELL ME WHERE I CAN GET A UPTOP LIKE THAT??? I NEED ONE BAD, I'll buy that one !!! I need a top for my rag glasshouse and thats the rite one !!! AND MUCH PROPS TO YALL BCUZ EVERYTHING IN HERE IS CLEAN AND LOOK LIKE REAL CARS WOULD LOOK.


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Originally Posted by *Tonioseven* 
Top quality work up in here!! I ESPECIALLY dig your '77 Monte! 









Sweet monty, wheel are tight!!!


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

thanks homes its my grandson first build i dont want to sale it


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

thanks for the luv homie ,we got the 37 from a street low car show a few years ago and im not really sure where u can find one but im keep an eye out for one for u


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ndllNone Model Car Club: New Build [Silvia S15]Fujimi kit


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> YO,I LIKE THIS.IT'S DIFFERENT


thanks homie i wanted to do some then no one else has done in building so i took my 1963 chevy impala nick name[Business First]off its frame and im very happy :biggrin:to say the car has done very well in shows:thumbsup:i hope to see more model builders out there do the same


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Nice work Esco,u putin it down for sure..


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

downlow82 said:


> thanks big tone for postin my cars im gettin alot of hits from other builders, look what you've started now, i want to bring out rides that no one ever seen before, one homie ask if i glue or hinge i fill the need to show them i have been there done that, you fill me i cant have some one thinkin i just glue parts together so when u have time for another photo shoot i need to show the homies i have builds that or hinged also :biggrin:


:rofl:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

PUT D'S ON EVERYTHING.I LIKE THIS THREAD.GOT A LOWRIDER FEEL TO IT.DAMN I NEED TO BUILD AN EL CAMINO NOW.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> PUT D'S ON EVERYTHING.I LIKE THIS THREAD.GOT A LOWRIDER FEEL TO IT.DAMN I NEED TO BUILD AN EL CAMINO NOW.


lol,thanks homes and thanks to all the homies thats our puttn it down on layitlow with all u guys showin the club some luv in our style of model buildin we or able to put our builds out there,thanks guys :thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2nd ll None Model C.C


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2nd ll None Model C.C


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2nd ll None Model C.C


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2nd ll None Model C.C.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2nd ll None Model C.C.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2nd ll None Model C.C.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2nd ll None Model C.C.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

builds r lookin good


----------



## Banro (Sep 20, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120781247929
There is a very exciting car model.
MSN:[email protected]
e-mail:[email protected]


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

Banro said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120781247929
> There is a very exciting car model.
> View attachment 365723
> View attachment 365724
> View attachment 365722


:dunno:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2nd ll None model c.c :h5:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2nd ll None Model C.C.


----------



## PaidNFullBenz (Nov 6, 2007)

WOW...dude you gotta impressive fleet...
I wanted to know if you got any more pics of those 3 Vettes (C2,C3,C4)
Matter fact pics of any Vette that you built will be appreciated...


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

PaidNFullBenz said:


> WOW...dude you gotta impressive fleet...
> I wanted to know if you got any more pics of those 3 Vettes (C2,C3,C4)
> Matter fact pics of any Vette that you built will be appreciated...


no i gave them vettes to one of the homies but i do have other vettes ill post them for you this weekend:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

PaidNFullBenz said:


> WOW...dude you gotta impressive fleet...QUOTE]
> 
> x-2, build lookin good


----------



## PaidNFullBenz (Nov 6, 2007)

I will be counting down...


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2nd ll None model C.C.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2nd ll None Model C.C.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2nd ll None Model C.C.:biggrin:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2nd ll None Model C.C.:thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2nd ll None MODEL c.C.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND II None Model C.C.:rofl:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2nd ll None Model C.C.:biggrin:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2nd ll None Model C.C.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2nd ll None Model C.C.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2nd ll None ModelC.C.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2nd ll None Model C.C


----------



## PaidNFullBenz (Nov 6, 2007)

Elco raw...
The Escalades need to be back to back...lol


----------



## Lorgullo (Sep 7, 2011)

anybody wanna give me some help on doing the chrome trimming for example on the 1964 impala i have tried using masking tape around it as close to the edge of the stripe but every time i finish and wait for it to dry when i remove the tape there's ALWAYS extra paint around the edge and it really irritates me haviing to do a paint job over again feel like im wasting paint having to do that anybody wanna help me out here??​


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2nd ll None Model C.C.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2nd ll None Model C.C.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Lorgullo said:


> anybody wanna give me some help on doing the chrome trimming for example on the 1964 impala i have tried using masking tape around it as close to the edge of the stripe but every time i finish and wait for it to dry when i remove the tape there's ALWAYS extra paint around the edge and it really irritates me haviing to do a paint job over again feel like im wasting paint having to do that anybody wanna help me out here??​


use Bare Metal Foil or liquid mask if you insist on painting it


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2nd ll None Model C.C.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Lorgullo said:


> anybody wanna give me some help on doing the chrome trimming for example on the 1964 impala i have tried using masking tape around it as close to the edge of the stripe but every time i finish and wait for it to dry when i remove the tape there's ALWAYS extra paint around the edge and it really irritates me haviing to do a paint job over again feel like im wasting paint having to do that anybody wanna help me out here??​


MOVE ON TO THE BARE METAL FOIL!! U WONT REGRET IT!! I USED TO PAINT MY CHROME BACK IN THE DAYS....NEVER AGAIN, THE BMF LOOKS SO MUCH BETTER!!! ALSO LESS OF A PAIN THAN TAPING EVERYTHING OFF!!


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2nd ll None Model C.C


----------



## PaidNFullBenz (Nov 6, 2007)

That Camaro is transforming...


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2nd ll None Model C.C.:thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ndllNone Model C.C.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

:rofl:2nd ll None Model C.C.:machinegun:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2nd ll None Model C.C.:thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2nd ll None Model C.C.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

alot of bad ass models homie!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2nd ll None Model C.C.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

downlow82 said:


> 2nd ll None Model C.C.


sick!!!!!!


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

thanks homie:h5:


----------



## RAMIREZ512 (Oct 12, 2009)

downlow82 said:


> Model Car's


MAN where did you get the el camino at ?????


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2nd ll None Model C.C.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2nd ll None Model C.C.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2nd ll None C.C.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2nd ll None Model C.C.:thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2nd ll None Model C.C.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

downlow82 said:


> 2nd ll None Model C.C.


nice


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

i have to ask whats with the blue hue pictures? is that the camera flash?


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2nd ll None Model C.C.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> i have to ask whats with the blue hue pictures? is that the camera flash?


no what it is that i dont know how to work the camera i did some thin to it but i dont know what:dunno:u think you can help me out my pics look like shit:thumbsdown:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2nd ll None Model C.C.:biggrin:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2nd ll None Model C.C.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> i have to ask whats with the blue hue pictures? is that the camera flash?


you know, it may have been the lights in my homies room its got like a blue tint to them:dunno:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

downlow82 said:


> no what it is that i dont know how to work the camera i did some thin to it but i dont know what:dunno:u think you can help me out my pics look like shit:thumbsdown:


you should be able to reset it i think its your flash tho


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Ok now im speechless, I never thou ght i would see a stingray on 13s , let aline like it. But I would roll that shit!!! Damn dude are these all your cars??? This is alot of werk , and its all damn good work !!! I dont know what to say . . . . Besides sell me one lol


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

some sick wips inhere i like that yellow camaro..


----------



## PaidNFullBenz (Nov 6, 2007)

Thats my mentor, DownLow...big homie going hammer. 
Double time on you dudes...lol. Keep the Vette's coming, homie!


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

PaidNFullBenz said:


> Thats my mentor, DownLow...big homie going hammer.
> Double time on you dudes...lol. Keep the Vette's coming, homie!


thanks paidNFull if its anything i can do to help i got you homie and that goes for all the homies out there thats putting it down on layitlow thanks for the luv :h5:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> you should be able to reset it i think its your flash tho


yeah ill check it out before i take anymore potos:thumbsup:thanks homie


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> some sick wips inhere i like that yellow camaro..


thanks homes:thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

LUXMAN said:


> Ok now im speechless, I never thou ght i would see a stingray on 13s , let aline like it. But I would roll that shit!!! Damn dude are these all your cars??? This is alot of werk , and its all damn good work !!! I dont know what to say . . . . Besides sell me one lol


every car/ truck u see homie  i built and gave away,its a lot more then that, i dont sale them it whouldnt be any fun in building them :roflmao:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

PaidNFullBenz said:


> Thats my mentor, DownLow...big homie going hammer.
> Double time on you dudes...lol. Keep the Vette's coming, homie!


ill try homie give me just a little more time :thumbsup:im tryn to find them:rofl:


----------



## the1972batman (Sep 1, 2011)

u guys come up wit sum sick ideas! keep it coming!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

All of the cars up in here are _consistently_ top-quality!!! :h5:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

the1972batman said:


> u guys come up wit sum sick ideas! keep it coming!:thumbsup:


thanks ill try:biggrin:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


> All of the cars up in here are _consistently_ top-quality!!! :h5:


thanks homie its guys like u that keep us goin :thumbsup:but i have to say ive seen a lot of top builds here on layitlow very nice work :thumbsup:im just tryn to keep up lol:rofl:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

like always excellent top notch work builds r lookin good as always bro


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2nd ll None Model C.C.workin on a new build 66 chevy el camino


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

DEUCES76 said:


> like always excellent top notch work builds r lookin good as always bro


right on homie :thumbsup:im still tryn to hang


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

ur doin better then me bro


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2nd ll None Model C.C. the build


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2nd ll None Model C.C ill post more pics after more work is done:thumbsup:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good big dawg


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

some nice work up in here!!! im with LUX on the vette.....if i were to hear about a vette on 13's.....:barf:but from the pics i saw.....:thumbsup: came out wicked bro!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

downlow82 said:


> 2nd ll None Model C.C.workin on a new build 66 chevy el camino


:thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2nd ll None Model C.C the el Camino is just about done


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2nd ll None Model C.C.:h5:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2nd ll None Model C.C.:drama:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> some nice work up in here!!! im with LUX on the vette.....if i were to hear about a vette on 13's.....:barf:but from the pics i saw.....:thumbsup: came out wicked bro!!


lol, i guess you have to be a true lowrider homie, true lowrider's ride on 13's all day no matter what kind of ride it is :dunno: thanks for checkn my style in buildin:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

downlow82 said:


> lol, i guess you have to be a true lowrider homie, true lowrider's ride on 13's all day no matter what kind of ride it is :dunno: thanks for checkn my style in buildin:thumbsup:


dont take it as a dis homie...cuz i didnt mean it like that at all! i was just saying, most would say " a vette on wires....fuck that!" and you showed up with a nice representation of a vette rollin low and clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

hocknberry said:


> dont take it as a dis homie...cuz i didnt mean it like that at all! i was just saying, most would say " a vette on wires....fuck that!" and you showed up with a nice representation of a vette rollin low and clean! :thumbsup:


oh no its all good homie i didnt take it as a dis,i didnt mean for it to sound that waywhat im tryn to say is back in the day all the o.g. lowriders roll nothin but wire spoke wheels:rofl:and bein a o.g. myself i didnt think nothin of it lol i thank u and all the other model builders here on layitlow for the inspiration thats what keep me building:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

downlow82 said:


> 2nd ll None Model C.C.:drama:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

corvette:worship:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

corvette:nicoderm:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2nd ll None Model C.C.:h5:more pics of the 66 el camino :nicoderm:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Builds are lookin' _*REAL*_ good !


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Builds are lookin' _*REAL*_ good !


thanks homie i still have a few little things to do to the el camino, im about to start work on a 50 chevy truck :thumbsup:i will post some of the work being done to it


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2nd ll None Model C.C. :wave:first look of the build on the 50 chevy truckwill post more pics soon:thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

nice bro


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2nd ll None Model C.C.:h5:a few more pics of the 50 truck just about ready for paint:run:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

downlow82 said:


> nice bro


what's up big j, what u thinkhomie


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2nd ll None Model C.C.more pics on the 50 chevy truck build:h5:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

That truck is to sweet bro !


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> That truck is to sweet bro !


thanks homie :thumbsup:ill post more pics soon


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> That truck is to sweet bro !


x2 great job!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2nd ll None Model C.C.:thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

downlow82 said:


> 2nd ll None Model C.C. :wave:first look of the build on the 50 chevy truckwill post more pics soon:thumbsup:


HOLY HECK!! THE 50 IM BUILDING IS JUST LIKE THIS THATS CRAZY!! THE BLUE IS REALLY NICE ...:nicoderm:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2nd ll None Model C.C.just about done on the build of the 50 chevy truck:h5:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2nd ll None Model C.C.heres a few more pics on the 50:thumbsup:will post more soon:nicoderm:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model C.C.:h5:another look at the build on the 50 truck:thumbsup:its all most done:nicoderm:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

nice work!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Boss76 (Oct 31, 2011)

2nd ll none nice build boss player


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

thanks Boss76 welcome to layitlow homie:thumbsup:lets see some builds:nicoderm:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C. look on the 50 truck build just about done:h5:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

:nicoderm:2ND ll None


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

:drama:2ND ll None 50 truck:h5:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.:nicodermontiac 2plus2


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.:h5:67impala nick name [heart less]:worship:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.:worship:67 impala nick name[body parts]:boink::ninja:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

bad ass truck rite there !


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

OFDatTX said:


> bad ass truck rite there !


thanks homie sorry about some of the pics they didnt come out as well ill try taking some better ones


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.:run:the build on the 87 buick grand national,not sure where im going wit this build:banghead::dunno:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Thats a clean color. You should lock it up or drop it all the way down low. Ass up, or ass down or 3 wheel. Just some ideas.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.:nicoderm:more pics on the 87 regal :drama:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

bugs-one said:


> Thats a clean color. You should lock it up or drop it all the way down low. Ass up, or ass down or 3 wheel. Just some ideas.


yeah im down wit that:boinkr maybe layn it on one side locked up on the other doin that side to side thang:wave:but what i was sayn should i go wit 13 or 24inch rims but i think im goin wit the 13inch:thumbsup:


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

sweet builds homie.....


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.61 impala the last of my builds for the year,will post new builds for 012 after the NNL show:thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.build of the 61 impala


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TO ALL THE 2ND TO NONE MCC HAPPY NEW YEAR FELLAS :naughty:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.:h5:the 61 is done, time to start my NNL build:thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

:nicoderm:2NDllNone Model C.C.:nicoderm::drama:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model C.C.:thumbsup:Sexy Tre


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model C.C.:thumbsup:77 Monte Carlo


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.first look of the build of my 62 impala.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.:drama:a few more pic's of my 62 impala before its done.


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

nice builds Downlow82 :thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

chevyman1962 said:


> nice builds Downlow82 :thumbsup:


thank's chevyman


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice roof on the 62.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Nice roof on the 62.


thank's just tryn somethin new:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.just a few more pic's before the wheels go on:rofl:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


>


thank's Tonioseven :thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

downlow82 said:


> 2ND ll None Model C.C.:nicoderm:more pics on the 87 regal :drama:


just about to bring the regal back for more pic's never got around to gettin the wheels on it so ill have more up dated pic's soon:thumbsup:


----------



## bigkidd420 (Jan 6, 2012)

I like that roof


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

downlow82 said:


> 2ND ll None Model C.C.just a few more pic's before the wheels go on:rofl:


 i like the color you selected :thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

chevyman1962 said:


> i like the color you selected :thumbsup:


thank's homie its called Blue Sky i added alittle pearl to the top


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Good stuff. TTT for the club.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

bigkidd420 said:


> I like that roof


thank's Kidd it was somethin i was just tryn :thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

Lowridingmike said:


> Good stuff. TTT for the club.


right on lowridingmike thank's homie


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

i like your building sklls:thumbsup:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

I WOULD GET ME ONE :bowrofl:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

coco73chev said:


> i like your building sklls:thumbsup:


thinks coco73


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

downlow82 said:


> 2ND ll None Model C.C.just a few more pic's before the wheels go on:rofl:


clean bro!!
i like that color!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

downlow82 said:


> 2nd ll None Model C.C.more pics on the 50 chevy truck build:h5:


Badass 50 bro! Mines not as radical buts yours looks great with those mods!


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> clean bro!!
> i like that color!!!


Thanks Homie thats whats up:thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Badass 50 bro! Mines not as radical buts yours looks great with those mods!


thanks homie:thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.another look at the 73 monte carlo just put the rims on it today
View attachment 447304
:thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.:h5ne of a few off the frame builds


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

downlow82 said:


> 2ND ll None Model C.C.:drama:a few more pic's of my 62 impala before its done.


Nice color on the duece.... What color is that?


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.:inout:another look at the 62 just got the rims on it today:thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.a few more pic's of my 62 chevy impala:drama:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

mista_gonzo said:


> Nice color on the duece.... What color is that?


thanks homie the color is called blue sky and u can get it at OSH:thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.another close look at somethin like 2the drave caddy:thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.last pics of 2thegrave for now still have more work to do on it:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

SWEET CADDY BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> SWEET CADDY BRO :thumbsup:


right on bigdogg


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.:h5:i had to bring back the 76 caprice for more pics :thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.:inout:i have just a few more for u homie:thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.:wow:last look of the caprice


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.:wave:a few pics of the 55 nomad


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.:run:another look at the 55 chevy nomad:drama:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.:sprint:back wit the 76 chevy caprice / 55 chevy nomad:thumbsup:


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

:thumbsup: Nice work!!! 56 camino's sweet....:yes:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*ALWAYS lookin' good up in here!!* :yes::nicoderm:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

ricezart said:


> :thumbsup: Nice work!!! 56 camino's sweet....:yes:


thanks homie yeah it a 55 nomad i just cut the top off


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


> *ALWAYS lookin' good up in here!!* :yes::nicoderm:


thanks Tonioseven:thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.:thumbsup:this 76 chevy caprice is another one of me and my homies long time build that was put away for some time, so heres the start of an old build will post more pics when its done


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.:thumbsup:1972 chevy Nova just been redone the gold spokes or just on the car for now i think chrome will look a lot better


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.:inout:anothere look at the chevy Nova


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

That Nova looks tight bro,these look kool as lowriders!


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.:nicoderm:last look at the Nove before goin back for more work to be done:buttkick:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> That Nova looks tight bro,these look kool as lowriders!


thanks cemetaryAngel:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


Anymore pics bro looks dope!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looking good DownLow!


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Looking good DownLow!


thanks CemetaryAngel :thumbsup:i may be able take a few more pic's of them and post them up for u


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Always some clean work up in here!! :thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Anymore pics bro looks dope!!!


yeah ill take a few more an post them up for u:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider E.C. (Apr 4, 2011)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


 nice homiez :worship::thumbsup::h5:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Looking good homie


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

damn sickass rides homie!!!:wow::thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

Lowrider E.C. said:


> nice homiez :worship::thumbsup::h5:


thanksuffin:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


This is badass


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>





~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:





~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:





~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


All these are BadAss looking man.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

halfasskustoms said:


> All these are BadAss looking man.


thanks homie


----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)

2 THE TOP....


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice I see you been busy homie you going to Nnl this year ?


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

tone64 said:


> 2 THE TOP....


hey big tone :wave:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

rollindeep408 said:


> Nice I see you been busy homie you going to Nnl this year ?


yeah, i have'nt done anything new other the 63 impala i was do'ing for layitlow super show i have'nt had a chance to post it computer is down at home so? its all good see you at the NNL Show


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.:worship: 1963 Chevy Impala [Blood diamond]


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll Model C.C.:h5: more pics on the 63 Blood Diamond


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

:drama:more rides coming soon:wave:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Bad ass trey homie hope to see it soon


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.:nicoderm:1964 impala riding low, went from the O.G. look to the street custom look just by adding 13inch chrome wires :thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.:wave:


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice work


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.:drama:last look at the 64 1958 cadillac eldorado biarritz coming soon:thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

Lowmodelr said:


> Nice work


thanks homie


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.:inoutk maybe a quick look at the 1958 cadd in the making


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.:runk maybe another look at the 1958 caddy:nicoderm:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.:nicoderm:just a look at the 1958 caddy wit all gold wires for now,will be goin wit all chrome


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Love that 58 Cad....


----------



## oneblock (Jan 8, 2013)

where do I get the model car hydro kits


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

oneblock said:


> where do I get the model car hydro kits


im not sure homie


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Love that 58 Cad....


Thanks homie


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

oneblock said:


> where do I get the model car hydro kits


hoppin hydro.com:dunno:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.:nicoderm:78 monte carlo


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.:h5:another look at the 78 monte


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.:drama:last look at the 78 montei know alot of you guys or thinking why did he build another monte the same way,well its not really built the same its just the same color the owner of the 1977 monte like the way it was built he wanted to see how the 1978 monte carlo whould stand out if it was built the same way :dunno:well its the same color but not built the same hope he likes the way it came outhno:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.:around:just a few more pics of the 1963 chevy :thumbsup:[Bood Diamond]:ninja:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.another look at the1958 caddy [Big Pimpin]


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.:angel: last look at the 58 caddy :sprintops one to many pics of the back side of the caddy sorry:loco:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C. first look at the1969 Buick Riviera


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C. :h5: Back Building Again


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.:drama:last look few looks at the 69 riv until its done:biggrin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

damn thats nice!!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

ITS ALL GOOD IN HERE !!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

good stuff up in here.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

downlow82 said:


> 2ND ll None Model C.C.:nicoderm:78 monte carlo


:thumbsup:​Cool paint job...


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

sneekyg909 said:


> :thumbsup:​Cool paint job...


thanks guys :h5:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

jojo in VV said:


> good stuff up in here.


lol yeah i like that thanks homie uffin:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> damn thats nice!!!


thanks oldskool:thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> ITS ALL GOOD IN HERE !!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Right on big dogg:h5:


----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)

2 THE TOP....


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

tone64 said:


> 2 THE TOP....


right on big homie:h5:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2nd ll Model C.C. the first look at the 2 door drop top cadillac sts
View attachment 865265


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.:wow: hard at work on the cadillac sts drop top
View attachment 865377


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.:ugh: another look at the sts
View attachment 865385


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.:run:
View attachment 865393


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

View attachment 865537
2ND ll None Model C.C.:shocked: fisrt look at the sts with paint


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND None Model C.C.:drama:
View attachment 865585


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.:h5:
View attachment 865593


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.:wave:
View attachment 865617


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.:worship:
View attachment 865625


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.:nicoderm:
View attachment 865649


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C. uffin:
View attachment 865665


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.:around: sorry guys i have more of the same pics
View attachment 865673


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C. :thumbsup:
View attachment 865681


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

caddy came out clean homie :thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> caddy came out clean homie :thumbsup:


thanks bigdogg


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

im so happy ur all dumbasses .....but you have now brought the TOY BUILDERS BULL SHIT TO THE OT AND NOW THEY WONT LEAVE APPAERANTLY!!! it wont be long til guys say fuck this shit and be out bro!!! PLEASE!!! STOP THE DUMB SHIT...TELL THE OT BITCHES TO BACK OFF YOU AS WELL!!! take the bull shit OUT OF HERE cuzz you guys are killiNg the OFF TOPIC right now!! and makin BIGDOGG OUR PIMP IS A GREAT IDEA !!!! PUT A STOP TO THIS SHIT BRO PLEASE!!!*


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

What the fuck?


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2nd II None Model C.C. 1960 Chevy Impala:dunno:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2nd II None Model C.C. another look at the 1960:banghead:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND II None Model C.C. 1969 Ford Torino:dunno:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND II None Model C.C. another look at the 1969 FORD Torino:uh:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND II None Model C.C. 1969 Ford Torino:run:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND II None Model C.C. just one more look at the 1963 chevy impala(Blood Diamond):worship::nicoderm::h5:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

hit me up sometime


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model Car Club:shocked:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model Car Club


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model Car Club:thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model Car Club:nicoderm:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model Car Club:thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model Car Club:drama:2 door 300c


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model Car Club


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model Car Club:h5:more to come on the 300c


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

Bunch of lil kids talking about grown man shit in here. If you dont know what youre looking at or barely have*lunch*money in your pocket, maybe you should just keep your comments to yourself. Those who know, just know. Those who dont.... kinda looking stupid right about NOW!Wow...so much hate....put it this way...if u walked into licoln dealership and asked for a 06*lincoln wit*frame*swap and full chrome custom paint...no that ain't stock morons....setup that prolly cos more some 98 lincolns...and they built it of there assembly line perfect....this is what*you would get......now put a price on that*the car is an o6 bought in 08 brand new the lincoln is about 45k so two years old at least 20k it had low miles and was flawless came off the lot. To frame swap you have to modify brake lines ,make new core support,new frame mounts and pull the motor and put it back correctly so everything works right.The upper and lower a arms were from older style lincoln like caddy and they were molded and chromed the rear end was a ford 9 inch made to fit under the lincoln also chromed as well as the rest of the suspension disc brake all the way around and fully wrapped and powdercoated frame so the the frame work alone about $7000 at the least call arund your local shops.Hydros 4 pumps 4 super duty squares ($700)a piece those batteries are about $300 each and up trust i checked want some myself pumps where hard lined titanium bars in the back ghost patterns in the paint wheels and beat and not no bullshit and the box and shit was custom now add that shit up muthafukas and stop bitching and complaining half of yall wasent even in the market to buy one but want to come and talk shit on another mans topic its cool if you dont know but dont talk shit just keep it movin the car is sold and thats that and now you muthafukas need a pic of it with the new owner i bet layitlow muthafukas is crazy


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

who is this kat? sounds like hes mad about some shit :twak:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model Car Club:wave::nicoderm:2 door 300c


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model Car Club:around::around:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model Car club


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model Car Club


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model Car club:thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model Car club:h5:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model Car Club:nicoderm:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice conversion homie:thumbsup:....
Paint and striping looks good too


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Daaamn.....tha tre is clean as fawk too...:nicoderm:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

COAST2COAST said:


> Daaamn.....tha tre is clean as fawk too...:nicoderm:


thanks homie:wave:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model Car Club:h5:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model Car Club:nicoderm:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model Car Club:drama:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model Car club:wave:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model Car Club:shocked:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model Car Club


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model Car Club:yes:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model Car Club:bowrofl::run::thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model Car Club:banghead:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model Car Club:run:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model Car Club:h5:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model Car club:drama:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model.Car Club:wave:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model Car Club:h5::drama:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model Car Club:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model.Car Club:boink::h5:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Mpdel Car Club:thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model Car Club:nicoderm::wave:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model Car Club:h5:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

I wanna join a model car club :roflmao:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Should probly focus on gettin in a 1:1 car club first:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Noone said it would b easy.....gotta pay the interior man, gotta pay the paintman, got pay for parts, gotta pay for chrome, gotta pay for someone to install said parts, then u gotta pay the club your in.....i see all the skill involved


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

BRADFORD said:


> Do plastic toy cars come with titles? Do you have insurance on them? Cleanin my bought show six fo's undercarriage requires more work and SKILL than snapping together one of them plastic P.O.S. U call a hobby


Cant hire any bum to clean somethin.....again, is there a skill in paying for insurance


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

nisra said:


> I think they build models because at some point in their childhood they were molested so by building model cars it brings back to a time when someone actually wanted to have sex with them


Both of our hobbies is just a way to spend time away from the wife n kids, mines is just less expensive


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Sorry, got 10 yrs under my belt.....once u and your man get there, youll c u need some get away time


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:facepalm:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDll None Model Car Club:nicoderm::worship:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model Car Club:h5:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model Car Club:thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model Car Club:worship::wave::drama:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

hey homie hit me havent heard from u in awhile


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model Car Club


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model Car Club


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model Car Club


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model Car Club:thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model Car Club:rofl::thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model Car Club


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model Car Club:thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model Car Club


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model Car Club:thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model Car Club:thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model Car Club


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:
Knoccen em out homie


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ndllnone model c.c.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ndllnone model c.c.:thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ndllnone model c.c.:thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ndllnone model c.c.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ndllnone model c.c.:thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ndllnone model c.c.:thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ndllnone model c.c.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

The imps are kool lookin.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

halfasskustoms said:


> The imps are kool lookin.


:thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ndllnone model c.c.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ndllnone model c.c.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ndllnone model c.c.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ndllnone model c.c.:thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ndllnone model c.c.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

65 looks clean bro :thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

:thumbsup:


bigdogg323 said:


> 65 looks clean bro :thumbsup:


thanks bigdogg


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model C.C.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model C.C.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model.C.C.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model C.C.:thumbsup:1993 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham (the godfather)


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDlllNone Model C.C.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model C.C.:thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model C.C.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model C.C.:thumbsup:the 1962 chevy impala's or just some of my first old builds


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model C.C.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model C.C.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model C.C.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone C.C.last look at 63 impala before paint


----------



## buickregal01 (Oct 24, 2014)

Got room for new members in 2ND11 none??


----------



## buickregal01 (Oct 24, 2014)

Impala is dope


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

buickregal01 said:


> Impala is dope


thanks buickregal01uffin:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

buickregal01 said:


> Got room for new members in 2ND11 none??


sure post your builds up homie:wave:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model C.C.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

nice bro :thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> nice bro :thumbsup:


thanks bigdogg


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model C.C


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model C.C.1963 chevy impala wagon under construction


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model C.C.just another look at the 63 impala before more work is added:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Sweet 63 wagon.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

i got one of those wagons


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

halfasskustoms said:


> Sweet 63 wagon.


thanks halfasskustoms:thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model C.C.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model C.C.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model C.C.last look of the 67 impala :thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model C.C.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

downlow82 said:


> 2NDllNone Model C.C.


nice i like that cool nova :thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> nice i like that cool nova :thumbsup:


thanks bigdogg


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model C.C.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model C.C.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model C.C.:thumbsup:last look at the 63 wagon before its just about done


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model C.C.:thumbsup:1963 chevy wagon all done


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model C.C.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model C.C.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model C.C. :thumbsup:building the 1957 bel air


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model C.C.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model C.C.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model C.C.:thumbsup:Hard At Work


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model C.C.:thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone model C.C.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model C.C.almost ready for paint


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model C.C.just about ready to put that candy red paint on it


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Hell yeah. Still doin' big thangs up in here.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


> Hell yeah. Still doin' big thangs up in here.


yeah, im trying to keep up with you .


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model C.C.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model C.C.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

downlow82 said:


> yeah, im trying to keep up with you .


Not me, I've fallen off.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

Tonioseven said:


> Not me, I've fallen off.


yeah right i've been checkin out your work :thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model C.C.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Beautiful work!!


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

COAST2COAST said:


> Beautiful work!!


Thanks coast2coast


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Oh shit that Benz looks sick bro :thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> Oh shit that Benz looks sick bro :thumbsup:


thanks bigdogg


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model CC.1989 Mercedes Benz SL 500. Get you some of that!


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model C.C.
View attachment 1613777
View attachment 1613785
View attachment 1613793


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model C.C. 13inch wheels for the mercedes build ,
Will post more pictures soon ,Waiting for chrome parts to come back from the
Plater


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model C.C.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNonne Model C.C.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model C.C.:thumbsup::rofl:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:
nice work homie, digging them 13s!!


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:
> nice work homie, digging them 13s!!


thanks COAST2COAST ill post more pics of the benz soon:thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model car sale hit me up  all model are 4sale P.M. me


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDIINONE MODEL C.C.


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

Looks like shit


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

BRADFORD said:


> Looks like shit


thank you !! no one knows shit better then you do.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model C.C.1966 Cadilla in the making.


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2NDllNone Model C.C.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Caddy looks sweet bro :thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> Caddy looks sweet bro :thumbsup:


thanks bigdogg


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll NONE MODEL C.C.


----------

